# Cost of Living



## mitoke (Feb 22, 2014)

What would you say the cost of living is in Abu Dhabi for a family of two? Not including housing/utilities.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Check out the Dubai forum. There's a few stickies with salary questions that include a lot of COL information. 

Abu Dhabi and Dubai are pretty similar. 

Good luck.


----------



## shan.zack (Feb 22, 2017)

TallyHo said:


> Check out the Dubai forum. There's a few stickies with salary questions that include a lot of COL information.
> 
> Abu Dhabi and Dubai are pretty similar.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi TallyHo!

Are residential apartment costs similar to Dubai too? 

I was looking for jobs in Dubai and am about to receive an offer from a company in Abu Dhabi. I had mentioned a specific salary amount to the company, based on living costs in Dubai. Is there a higher cost of renting apartments in Abu Dhabi as compared to Dubai?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You can always go to propertyfinder.ae and search apartments in AD to get a sense of the current asking prices. My understanding is that it's comparable to Dubai (in the past AD used to be more expensive).


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I believe Abu Dhabi rentals are still a bit higher than Dubai, but you should always try to negotiate. Taxi costs slightly lower in Abu Dhabi. If you need cooking gas it is usually cheaper in Abu Dhabi. Also municipality charge is 5% of rent in Dubai and 3% in AD.


----------

